# Billing 31237 for removal of silastic sheets/splints



## carmanbrad15 (Sep 29, 2010)

My ENT is wanting to code for the removal of the silastic sheets/splints within 2-3 weeks after surgery.  He is doing the following surgery:  31288  30520  31255  31267.  I do realize that 30520 has a 90 day global.  I have read that the septoplasty includes removing the silastic sheets within 2-3 days.  I am thinking he is trying to code for something which is global.  But I need proof to show him this.  Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Carman Wilson CPC, CPMA, COBGC


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 2, 2010)

Dear Carman, The proof you seek is in Medicare's definition of the "global period"; "the global period is the time follwoing a surgery during which routine care by the physician is considered post-operative and included in the surgical fee; office visits or other routine care related to the orginial surgery cannot be separately reported if the occur during the global period".

CPT 30520 has a 90 day global period, the placement of stents is something that routinely takes place when septoplasties are done and the removal of them post-operatively is expected, whether it is 2-3 day post op or 2-3 weeks; you should not charge for the removal, you certainly cannot bill CPT 31237 as it is not applicable to stent removal; if it regarding sinus debridement post-operatively, then it is billable.

Hope this helps.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## carmanbrad15 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Jennifer wish me luck explaining this to the physician.


----------

